# "Event Weeks" at Marriott Resorts



## SueDonJ

Occasionally there are first-hand reports to TUG of happenings at resorts that might affect the exchange/rental factors of certain time periods, as well as the enjoyment level of guests who wish to either participate in or avoid such happenings.

This Sticky post is a basic compilation of resorts/dates/events; related discussions in the forums can be found through the TUG Search function.

Please feel free to email/PM the moderator with comments/suggestions/additions, or, refer to this thread:  Marriott Forum FAQ/Sticky discussions

********
*Aruba Ocean Club, Aruba Surf Club, Aruba Marriott Resort & Stellaris Casino*
January Week 3 and/or 4, annually beginning on the the third Thursday of the month and continuing through the following two Sundays, so encompassing both weekends.

*Note there is no way to confirm this event with the organizers so these are the expected dates based only on the calendar:
January 17-27, 2019
January 16-26, 2020
January 21-31, 2021
January 20-30, 2022
January 19-29, 2023
January 18-28, 2024

*Grand Château*
Early March, NASCAR Sprint Cup race at Las Vegas Motor Speedway
lvms.com

*BeachPlace Towers*
Ft. Lauderdale International Boat Show
Dates vary widely so check the website:  showmanagement.com

*All Hilton Head Island resorts*
Early April, PGA Tour RBC Heritage
pgatour.com and rbcheritage.com

*OceanWatch Villas at Grande Dunes*
Early May, myrtlebeachbikeweek.com
Late May, blackbikeweek.us

*All Orlando-area resorts*
Early March, Daytona Bike Week
Mid-October, Daytona Biketoberfest
daytonachamber.com


----------



## ahdah

*Thanks,*

I usually try and reserve Grande Chateau for Easter and a good trade, but I will look for NASCAR events.:whoopie:


----------



## cp73

*Palm Desert Resorts*
Early-Mid March varies 12 days BNP Paribas Tennis Tournament
Mid April - Coachella Music Festival in Indio- lots and lots of young people can be wild approx 9 days long - Big name artists
Late April - Stagecoach Music Festival in Indio - Country western artist big names - 3 days long
All the surrounding cities fill up for these two music festivals


----------



## Slinger

cp73 said:


> *Palm Desert Resorts*
> Early-Mid March varies 12 days BNP Paribas Tennis Tournament
> Mid April - Coachella Music Festival in Indio- lots and lots of young people can be wild approx 9 days long - Big name artists
> Late April - Stagecoach Music Festival in Indio - Country western artist big names - 3 days long
> All the surrounding cities fill up for these two music festivals



Any experience booking these dates listed above to rent at Marriott's Desert Spring Villas?


----------



## cp73

Slinger said:


> Any experience booking these dates listed above to rent at Marriott's Desert Spring Villas?



No problem if your online exactly 12 months out at exactly 6am PST with a deeded week. Dont know about points.


----------



## Slinger

Less worried about booking and more concerned about returns on rent far exceeding the MFs. 

Any historical data on this for those weeks? 



cp73 said:


> No problem if your online exactly 12 months out at exactly 6am PST with a deeded week. Dont know about points.


----------



## Colt Seavers

*Park City, UT*
Sundance Film Festival
Mostly during Week 4, starting the Thursday after Martin Luther King Jr. Day and lasting for a week and a half.
Used to be Week 3 but moved back to avoid overlap with the holiday week.
http://www.sundance.org/now


----------



## Luvtoride

Slinger said:


> Less worried about booking and more concerned about returns on rent far exceeding the MFs.
> 
> Any historical data on this for those weeks?



Slinger, that’s exactly what I did to reserve my Gold season week for the RBC Heritage golf at Grande Ocean in HH for next April 2020.  Just putting the week up for rent now.  Will report back when rented as to the success and value over MF. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

